# Hard starting after gas fillup



## Hango (Apr 25, 2017)

Im back, the problem with 2013 Cruze ls is after filling up with gas the car is hard starting. It will not start then runs weekly. 
The car has 62K miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Change the purge valve on the back of your intake manifold. It controls vapor flow from the charcoal canister into the intake manifold, and yours is flooding it after a fill-up.

It is ~$20 from RockAuto or GM Parts Direct.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't remind me about last fall when I filled the tank in my motorhome and got water in the gas. It stalled in the middle of the night, 200 miles from home, daughter was sick, and was raining.

Crawled under, didn't need a jack for this, have transparent fuel filters, a flashlight, some tools, and an auxiliary electric fuel pump. Disconnected the fuel line after the filter, had my wife switch on the fuel pump and ran it until gas came out. Least in a motorhome, could clean myself up. It started, got us moving, but still was running up. Found a gas station around 30 miles ahead, purchased three cans of Heet, dumped that in, then running nice again. All in all only wasted an hour, got our kid home.

When I think about after fullup, think about water in the fuel. With the Cruze, if you have a fuel pressure tester in the trunk, can hook that up. Also carry a short jumped lead, can pull the fuel pump relay out and jumper where those two larger contact blades are. Least you won't get dirty. Pressure tester had a button on the side, pumps the fuel out through a plastic hose.

Bean counters just had to mount that carbon canister and the purge valve back of the fuel tank to save a hose. Never ever was a problem when mounted up high on the firewall, but sure a problem when driving through rain puddles or salt ridden snow slush. In purge mode sucks water into the that line and gets into the engine. In winter time, that purge valve freezes up and won't close, on comes the CEL. More new problems that were never problems before.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Bean counters just had to mount that carbon canister and the purge valve back of the fuel tank to save a hose. Never ever was a problem when mounted up high on the firewall, but sure a problem when driving through rain puddles or salt ridden snow slush. In purge mode sucks water into the that line and gets into the engine. In winter time, that purge valve freezes up and won't close, on comes the CEL. More new problems that were never problems before.


No one ever has these issues.

Please stop with the incoherent rambling and conspiracy theories against the EPA. We've heard it 1000x already.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> No one ever has these issues.
> :lol:
> 
> Please stop with the incoherent rambling and conspiracy theories against the EPA. We've heard it 1000x already.


Is there a way to automatically 'darken' all posts by Nick so only he can view and respond to himself?


----------



## Wont own another (Jun 19, 2018)

I would have to agree that here in the future, everything about modern GM car design is about planned obsolescence and requirement of dealership service involvement. I mean rubber timing belt on an interference motor design? Really? After earlier past use of that design trashed the rep of several models in the past. Supposedly to cut "noise"? No transmission dipstick? Really? Just drive till it blows up or see your service provider regularly? I mean the car is small, that should be sufficient to price it cheaper. No wonder GM needed bail out. And by the way I come from a staunch GM worker home.


----------



## Chicker3 (May 29, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Change the purge valve on the back of your intake manifold. It controls vapor flow from the charcoal canister into the intake manifold, and yours is flooding it after a fill-up.
> 
> It is ~$20 from RockAuto or GM Parts Direct.


I'm having the same problem and actually change that part before I had problems putting gas in it cause it was throwing that code so any other ideas it might be ?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Chicker3 said:


> I'm having the same problem and actually change that part before I had problems putting gas in it cause it was throwing that code so any other ideas it might be ?


Make sure its installed correctly. Friend of the family had problems on an 05 Pontiac G6 and changed the purge only to keep throwing codes. The hose was installed incorrectly.


----------

